# Possible Free Agent Targets



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Who do you think the Rockets target in free agency this summer? Other than re-signing key components: Von Wafer, Ron Artest. I feel the players below would be good players to target in free-agency:
- Zaza Pachulia
- Chris Andersen
- Rasheed Wallace
- Jamal Crawford
- Brian Skinner
- Chris Mihm
- Hedo Turkoglu (a bit of stretch, but who knows?)
- Grant Hill (if he can be had for cheap)

What do you guys think, yay or nay?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am a big fan of Anderson, but most likely he will resign with Denver. I also like skinner, but hes undersized and we have enough of those already.

Hill I think is over the hill. (no pun intended) There isnt any room for him in the rotation.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i don't want the rockets to resign artest.

josh childress is a guy i'd have a lot of interest in. same with ben gordon and hedo but both guys would likely only be available to the rockets in sign and trade deals(though if either could be had in a sign and trade involving artest, that'd be great).


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i don't want the rockets to resign artest.
> 
> josh childress is a guy i'd have a lot of interest in. same with ben gordon and hedo but both guys would likely only be available to the rockets in sign and trade deals(though if either could be had in a sign and trade involving artest, that'd be great).


Hedo - yes
Gordon - FAIL

Gordon does only one thing and one thing ONLY. Shoot the ball. He's not creating for anyone, he's not playing defense, he's not rebounding, he's not doing anything other than score. Simply put, Von Wafer is a bigger version of a poor man's Ben Gordon.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm only interested in a backup for Yao who isn't 6 inches too short for his position.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need a 7 footer possibly 2. We only really have Dorsey and Barry as the players we are willing to let go for them though.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

ooohhhh and a PG.
I dont care if its a veteran player to give our players advice or a young PG to make competition more fierce.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I like the idea of ZaZa backing up Yao.
Anderson is definitely going backto Denver unless he is overpaid by 2mil or more.
I beleive we could pickup Sheed as part of a trade for Rip but, this would be Sheed's last long term contract so, not sure if we would want him for 3 or more years.
I have suggested acquiring Crawford before but, is he really an upgrade over Wafer? If the price is right I would be fine with Crawford/Wafer as my SG.
No to Skinner
Mihm would be a an OK backup to Yao if it were on the cheap and he could stay healthy.
Hedo can actually play SG and SF. Would love it but, not sure how you get there and I wouldn't want to overpay. Hedo is looking for 10 mil per season. (maybe Tmac for Hedo/Pietrus/Battie)
I wouldn't mind Grant Hill but, if you have Hill then you don't have Artest. If he is cheap that would be fine.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Anders"*E*"n!!!!!



A resigned Artest for a resigned Turkoglu? :gopray:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Hedo - yes
> Gordon - FAIL
> 
> Gordon does only one thing and one thing ONLY. Shoot the ball. He's not creating for anyone, he's not playing defense, he's not rebounding, he's not doing anything other than score. Simply put, Von Wafer is a bigger version of a poor man's Ben Gordon.


why is that a problem? the rockets don't need him to be a creator. that's what brooks/lowry and yao are for. and the rockets aren't going to fall apart defensively by adding ben gordon so i don't mind that he's not a great defender. the rockets need(or at least certainly could use) additional scoring preferably someone who does so efficiently. gordon is a great shooter who can score the ball well and as a bonus he's had experience playing off of a very good big man(even though it was in college). he's not a perfect player, but he'd improve the team and i'd rather have him than artest.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Iverson is a free agent. I actually think the Rockets are going to get him. Thing is, stacked team doesn't want him because he messes up chemistry they say. Young team doesn't want him because he is going to hinder the growth of younger players. 

I believe that he is to be had for MLE this year, or he is going oversea.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Iverson? He doesn't want to play off the bench. He won't be coming here.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Iverson? He doesn't want to play off the bench. He won't be coming here.


would he be backing up brooks?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> would he be backing up brooks?


LOL he would NEVER do that. The only way a Rockets-Iverson signing would work is if we have a starting lineup with Iverson as the sixth man playing with Joey Dorsey, Chuck Hayes, Brian Cook, and Brent Barry/Von Wafer on the court. Basically Iverson needs to play with a bunch of duds on the rest of the team. Nonetheless I don't think Iverson is or should be a target of the Rockets.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Iverson and Wafer on the same court..... no thank you. Wafer passes the ball about 2 twice a month.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Rockets could sign Iverson as the starting SG BUT, size at the 1 and 2 continues to remain a problem if you did that. Not going to happen. He isn't a good component to have on this team.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL!!! Sean May

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4281247


----------

